# Why do women wear revealing outfits?



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

I see a lot of women wearing short skirts, very tight pants, and low cut shirts to show off their cleavage. I assume that most of them dress that way to get attention from men. Its as if their outfits are a way for them to say, "I'm available, come and get me." Am I way off on this?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Man, dont ask the question or they might stop doin it!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

We don't do it for men.

We don't even do it to feel sexy.

We do it to make other women jealous.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

Are you being serious Perfectionist?


----------



## RJF (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm sure some women do it because they're ****s, but I wouldn't doubt that the majority do it just because they like to feel attractive. Guys do the same thing by lifting weights and then wearing sleeveless T-shirts.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> We don't do it for men.
> 
> We don't even do it to feel sexy.
> 
> We do it to make other women jealous.


Sounds about right, lol


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> We don't do it for men.
> 
> We don't even do it to feel sexy.
> 
> We do it to make other women jealous.


It's all about eliminating the competition.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

They want to look good/sexy like guys want to look attractive too, we just have a other way of doing it lol.


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

I think they want to look appealing, but not be stared at. Perhaps they want to look good enough to be able to attract attention, but the person looking should know that while it's acceptable to glance or make eye contact, it's not ok to stare, i.e. _too much attention_. I think this is where a lot of guys go wrong. It's also not a case of "I'm available, come and get me."

I've heard other girls say that women dress for other women, just like what Perfectionist said!


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Because they can?

And yes to mentioned bit about women being competitive with appearances.


----------



## nonamecomestomind (Aug 12, 2010)

Generally the less confident a person, the less clothes they wear!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

it's the fashion these days. I wore a lot cut shirt today cuz it was all I had besides a t-shirt, and it was prettier than the rest, but thankfully I don't have cleavage so no one noticed.


----------



## Asystole (Jul 16, 2008)

Sexual selection. intrasexual competition. :blank


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I assume because they enjoy attention. Hey, if I was a hot 18-year-old girl, I might want to show off my assets as well. Not really much different from a 45-year-old guy driving a flashy car wanting attention for the money he has (though he may be broke and need a fast car to outrun the repo man).

In years past I've commented about women who have things written on the seat of their shorts, using their *** as a billboard. Once I commented about a young mother I saw and pondered what will she say when her kid is just a bit older and asks "Mommy, what does it say on your ***?"

Once at Target I got a cashier who was a young woman. I'd guess she was a D-cup, a fact which she very much highlighted with the lowest cut top possible and glitter upon her chest. I guess glitter is slightly more subtle than an arrow pointing down.

Some women get highly offended by being treated as a sex object, while there are those few who do everything short of putting up a sign that says "stare about my boobs, please". And the girls with writing on their seat, well, they literally do have a sign, which invites one to read what their *** has to say.


----------



## SomeRandomGuy (Aug 3, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> They want to look good/sexy like guys want to look attractive too, we just have a other way of doing it lol.


This. I figure it's all about feelin' good.



UltraShy said:


> Once at Target I got a cashier who was a young woman. I'd guess she was a D-cup, a fact which she very much highlighted with the lowest cut top possible and glitter upon her chest. I guess glitter is slightly more subtle than an arrow pointing down.


Reminds me of a story. My ex was a double-D, ALMOST a triple-D. She'd always buy DD bras though, because it was hard to find anything interesting or pretty in DDD. So her boobs would always end up a little bit more pushed up-and-together and a little bit more hanging-out than one would expect with an everyday sort of bra. On top of that, she liked shirts that buttoned up the front, but was extremely paranoid about looking fat. So if she bought a shirt that fit properly in the stomach, there's no way it would button up all the way over her boobs. Even with a tanktop underneath, the result was always the same. It looked like she was really ****tin' it up, even if she didn't care either way that day how she looked.

So, remember that next time you see someone with really big boobs showing them off. :lol


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Typical Guy said:


> I've heard other girls say that women dress for other women, just like what Perfectionist said!


Obviously women dress to impress other women. It sure isn't for the benefit of men who often couldn't care less about fashion. To a man a dress is a dress, and husbands around the world are baffled as to why their wife needs to try on a dozen outfits before she can go out and still complains "I have nothing to wear!"



> Generally the less confident a person, the less clothes they wear!


The exception would be those on SAS. Given the general lack of confidence found on this board, you'd expect a herd of nudists based on that.:lol


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

Yes... the whole game is dressing to impress other women.
The way fashion has 'evolved' tends to show lots of leg, or lots of arm and chest- or both. If you want to look trendy, you're going to have to show something off... otherwise *ye shall be laughed upon by hordes of womenz!*

I personally hate the way my body looks; so leggings and turtleneck tees under outfits that would normally be a much more revealing XD


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Erm..I do it to feel good.I think there is a fine line between ****ty and sexy.Can't say that I think a lot about getting attention from men in the way that I dress and the only time that I dress up for a man is when I am in a relationship.
I think men are way off if they think that most women dress to get attention from men.I'd say that it's more true that we dress for other women.
Anyways,most of the clothing that looks good is somewhat tight,revealing or whatever.Baggy clothes doesn't do anything for my confidence.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Because they want more options.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

If I wear something tight or low cut, I'm not wearing it for the purpose of showing anything off to anyone. I'm wearing it because I preferred it to the available alternatives for some other reason.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> We don't do it for men.
> 
> We don't even do it to feel sexy.
> 
> We do it to make other women jealous.


sounds right to me :blank


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

In all honesty though I don't think about it much. I dress so that I feel I blend in, quite simply. There's the inside of an anxious mind! Don't stand out. T-shirt and jeans, it doesn't have to be more complicated than that.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Dub16 said:


> Man, dont ask the question or they might stop doin it!


Because baggy, unflattering clothes = uke


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

seafolly said:


> In all honesty though I don't think about it much. I dress so that I feel I blend in, quite simply. There's the inside of an anxious mind! Don't stand out.


Same for me too. :yes


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

So if a woman was going to hang out with a bunch of guys, she'd just dress like crap?


----------



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

Invisible_girl said:


> Erm..I do it to feel good.I think there is a fine line between ****ty and sexy.Can't say that I think a lot about getting attention from men in the way that I dress and the only time that I dress up for a man is when I am in a relationship.
> I think men are way off if they think that most women dress to get attention from men.I'd say that it's more true that we dress for other women.
> Anyways,most of the clothing that looks good is somewhat tight,revealing or whatever.Baggy clothes doesn't do anything for my confidence.


Nice curves is part of what makes us women.
I occasionally show a little something, but i am far from ****ty, i'm a virgin and i don't date around either.
I don't think it is for men really.
It makes me feel confident in who i am.
It says, This is me, and i'm fine with it.
And i have a boyfriend, so i like to think other guys see me and call him lucky.
Plus, if you're into fashion, baggy clothes don't exactly create a nice silhouette.
Fashion is like art, the body is the canvas.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Depends on your definition of crap. 

When I go out with guys I just wear jeans and a simple shirt or tank top. Then again that applies to girls too. It's just that with girls I'm less afraid to wear a skirt!


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

VanDamMan said:


> So if a woman was going to hang out with a bunch of guys, she'd just dress like crap?


lol no, (unless she wants to?)

I think by wearing certain clothes to 'blend in' we are trying to blend in with other women who are similar in age as well as ones who have a similar style.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

I don't know but I kind of wish they didn't. 

Must be hard to find that balance between looking for attention from men and looking respectable enough to wear the same outfit in front of mom. Oh the trials and tribulations of teenagers lmao.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

To look hot.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

Why should it bother you? I don't see why people shouldn't be allowed to walk around naked if they want to, it's their body.


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

mbp86 said:


> I see a lot of women wearing short skirts, very tight pants, and low cut shirts to show off their cleavage. I assume that most of them dress that way to get attention from men. Its as if their outfits are a way for them to say, "I'm available, come and get me." Am I way off on this?


i think you're right to some extent. imo they're trying to get the attention of available men. but it doesnt mean that they want to attract *every *man or to get with all of them. they're doing that to attract the *right *man. although a lot of times it backfires on them, because a lot of times they dont attract the right man at all, lol. but its the same as a man showing off in any other way to show that hes an attractive male. same deal. we're all just trying to show off our goods to attract that "perfect" mate.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I wear revealing clothing because it gets so ridiculously hot outside in the summer. It just isn't an option to wear long pants and long sleeves. You could have the most Victorian sensibilities, but if you dress like that in the summer you'll look a fool.

I hope that people aren't assuming that I'm a certain sort of person just because I wear skirts and shorts and sleeveless shirts. I suppose I show off cleavage too, because *everything* for women is cut in that sort of way.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

VanDamMan said:


> So if a woman was going to hang out with a bunch of guys, she'd just dress like crap?


Actually, I don't really have female friends. I have a few male friends that I see occasionally. Whenever I'm seeing them, I put in just as much effort as I would put in for a date or seeing women (in that I'll actually sit down and think about an outfit that looks good and is appropriate for the occasion). I don't feel comfortable if I know I look poorly put-together. I'm kind of neurotic about my clothing, especially since I've lost so much weight and am pretty much rebuying an entire closet's worth of clothes.

Also, looking awesome =/= wearing crazily revealing clothing.


----------



## Riles (Jun 28, 2010)

Why can't men wear tight clothes without being perceived as gay?


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

> Are you being serious Perfectionist?


I find it funny you have trouble believing this :lol. You have to realize any woman that isn't utterly obese or altogther unattractive can have sex virtually any time they want.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Misanthropic said:


> Why should it bother you? I don't see why people shouldn't be allowed to walk around naked if they want to, it's their body.


 I find it very intimidating.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Cleary said:


> I just wear whatever looks good on me. Feeling good about myself helps raise my self esteem.


This.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> Man, dont ask the question or they might stop doin it!


Haha dub!

I think other women do this for some attention - male or female, it doesn't matter. I'm not saying this is a bad thing, but there is a fine between sexy and ****ty that can often get blurred.


----------



## SilentOrchestra (Jul 26, 2010)

mbp86 said:


> I see a lot of women wearing short skirts, very tight pants, and low cut shirts to show off their cleavage. I assume that most of them dress that way to get attention from men. Its as if their outfits are a way for them to say, "I'm available, come and get me." Am I way off on this?


Erm, I don't. My casual wardrobe consists of graphic tees and jeans. Wearing tight/low cut stuff would get me the kind of attention I don't want, so I wear clothes that are cute but don't show lots of skin. :yes


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

What qualifies as a revealing outfit, out of curiosity? What is the cut-off length for a skirt? How baggy should clothes be and how high should at what point exactly does a shirt become too low-cut?

Everyone sort of has different standards. I wear a skirt or dress just about every day because I find them comfortable and like how they look (crazy I know, I must be an exception!). I don't have too many low-cut tops, I have a couple that are pretty low and then others that are somewhat low and mainly show cleavage if I bend over or something.

I kind of get really goddamn sick of hearing people say that women only wear revealing clothes for attention from men, cause they have low self-esteem, if they want to get certain things, etc. It might be shocking to hear this but very often the reasons women end up wearing revealing clothes don't have anything to do with wanting to be manipulative or having terribly low self-esteem.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

to make men cry inside as they get smacked for looking.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

kos said:


> I find it very intimidating.


I'm always worried that women will think I'm attracted to them when I'm not.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Misanthropic said:


> I'm always worried that women will think I'm attracted to them when I'm not.


 Same here brother which is why I never look.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

nightrain said:


> Feels good man


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

I think it's a cultural environmental or upbringing thing. I grew up in an old traditional religious area of Spain, when I first arrived in Australia I was at awe. My first thoughts when I saw girls with scanty clothing was; "The "R.I.P Dad" bumper sticker on your car shows that you loved your father. The tube top, high heels and belt wide skirt in the middle of winter suggests he didn't love you very much" - or even; "that skirt is so short I think I see your daddy issues". 

I've grown less cynical in regards to peoples secret desires of peer validation through sexual attention and am now quite use to it .


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Is this OP serious in asking this?


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

lonelyjew said:


> Is this OP serious in asking this?


Yes


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

yup to get attention from men


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

mbp86 said:


> I see a lot of women wearing short skirts, very tight pants, and low cut shirts to show off their cleavage. I assume that most of them dress that way to get attention from men. Its as if their outfits are a way for them to say, "I'm available, come and get me." Am I way off on this?


I'd generally say yes, but when you approach them don't seem like you assume that's their prerogative. It could be taken the wrong way- regardless of whether they're enticing that kind of reaction from men by dressing that way.

Also, like guys generally feel pressure to muscle up and be alpha male (I presume) and whatnot- women like to be reassured of their attractiveness- both these qualities in men and women are perpetuated by the media, and it breeds insecurity in both genders and I think we both like to be reassured of ourselves. I'd think the more insecure you are the more likely you dwell and internalize these vain and excessive notions.


----------



## SomeRandomGuy (Aug 3, 2010)

I say, let's not go laying blame on the media once again - mass media certainly perpetuates images of attractive people to an endless degree, but if we find those people attractive, well... why blame the media? All mass media is doing is making more available to us images of sexy people, thus possibly raising the bar somewhat on what we find attractive. Cultural norms regarding what body types, etc are desirable existed far before television and movies and magazines and the internet. Yes, norms of what types of people we want to sex up have changed over time, including since the advent of mass media, but they most certainly were changing before that as well.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

i usually feel more light and comfortable with less clothing only if it's not winter. our winter here is long and cold as hell by the way. you should be grateful that you don't have to dress like an _eskimo_ all the frickin time.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Either to cool down (when it's hot in the summer) or to show they're hot stuff. Not _necessarily_ always to attract men. Sometimes it's to show off to other chicks or to prove that they too have a body like those hot chicks on tv.


----------



## gonewiththewind (Aug 18, 2010)

Different people wear revealing outfits for different reasons. Some people wear it to feel attractive, others do it out of the belief that it makes them empowering, still others do it out of convenience, and still others are just following the trends. Whatever their reason is, I don't believe men who have been rejected by these women (whether directly or indirectly) should go around complaining about how women shouldn't wear revealing outfits if they don't want men to look at them. It's just lame.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

SomeRandomGuy said:


> I say, let's not go laying blame on the media once again - mass media certainly perpetuates images of attractive people to an endless degree, but if we find those people attractive, well... why blame the media? All mass media is doing is making more available to us images of sexy people, thus possibly raising the bar somewhat on what we find attractive. Cultural norms regarding what body types, etc are desirable existed far before television and movies and magazines and the internet. Yes, norms of what types of people we want to sex up have changed over time, including since the advent of mass media, but they most certainly were changing before that as well.


If the media's quest to influence people does not work then why do corporations spend so much money on advertisements? I think you underestimate the power of the media.

To a woman who is bombarded ad after ad constantly telling her that she is worthless unless she is beautiful I resent your apathy toward an issue that is very real. You act as if I condemn "sexiness". That is not the case. I condemn the use of attractiveness to manipulate people into hating themselves enough to feel they need to buy a product.


----------

